# I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama (TD&P)...



## JustinTech (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been looking for Graduate schools, and Yale School of Drama came up. I have been looking at their MFA in Technical Production and Design seeing as I want to TD...My main issue IMO is I don't have much of a portfolio, but I am working on that this next year or two. 

What would be the best way to flush out my portfolio and what would be best to flush it out with?

Justin


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*

Real world experience, period. You really have to have a good portfolio on your hands to get into the school. Their technical direction program is one of the best in the nation if not the best. They expect for you to have your carpentry, welding, and rigging physically down pat. They expect that you will be able to run a crew and a shop. They expect you are proficient in trig. 

If you want to take a look at what the Yale program is all about, look no farther then any of the technical briefs or Ben Sammler's Structural Design for the Stage.

They really want you to have several years of professional expereince after undergrad under your belt before you enter the program. I only know of one person who has gone into the program right after undergrad and he still has not completed the program to my knowledge. Most of the people in the program are in their mid to late 20's or early 30's. The program is geared to turn highly skilled carpenters and skilled technical directors into engineers that just happen to work onstage. Read Ben's book cover to cover. If you don't think you can hack the math Yale is not for you. You are taught how to put up a show the Yale way. Nothing else is acceptable. Ben Sammler knows his stuff. He is very good to his students but he expects a ton out of them. 

My goal is to be in that program in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## JustinTech (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*

Thank you so much. I was wondering if I should go Grad route or Real-world route, but from what you say it's all-but-nesacery to get real-world. That is extremely benificial knowledge.

I was planning on getting his book...and I am geared towards math (that was my plan prior to Theatre) So I will definitely look into it, and maybe even pick up more Trig classes while still in undergrad.


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*


JustinTech said:


> Thank you so much. I was wondering if I should go Grad route or Real-world route, but from what you say it's all-but-nesacery to get real-world. That is extremely benificial knowledge.
> 
> I was planning on getting his book...and I am geared towards math (that was my plan prior to Theatre) So I will definitely look into it, and maybe even pick up more Trig classes while still in undergrad.



Just take a walk through the book and see if you need more math. I really don't think anyone should enter grad school without real world non-summerstock experience. Nothing is able to let you decide better if you like your chosen field better then actually doing it. Yes, you are going to be working some crappy jobs but that is how we all learn. 

Right now you should be focusing on professional experience. Get as much paid work outside of your university as possible. Go work summerstock every summer. Use those connections/experience to get your first job post college. Work your way up. After you have hit the ceiling of where your bachelors can take you, get your masters. You will be less in debt, more in demand, and know what you want out of your graduate school experience.


----------



## JustinTech (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*


Footer said:


> Go work summerstock every summer.


 
What are some good summerstock programs for someone who is wanting (A)TD experience?


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*


JustinTech said:


> What are some good summerstock programs for someone who is wanting (A)TD experience?


 
Don't worry about that right now. In December I will be posting a big long article about getting a summerstock job and that type of thing. Right now, concentrate on school. Because your in the St. Louis sphere of influence, I would encourage you to look at this: Midwest Theatre Auditions


----------



## dbthetd (Aug 31, 2010)

email me off list dboevers AT aol DOT com

I'm an alum and will be happy to talk to you. And don't flush your portfolio - you'll need it.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Sep 1, 2010)

I have known (and hired) many people who graduated from that program. Just take a look at the Table of Contents of Ben Sammler's opus "Technical Design Solutions for Theatre: The Technical Brief Collection". The authors (mostly students in the program) read like a Who's Who in Technical Theatre".

I have guest-lectured at this program on a number of occasions, and been consistently impressed with the quality of the students. The ones I hired were true superstars like Jane Head, John Huntington, and Richard Mone.

I once asked Jane Head what the most important thing was that she got out of the program. She replied "A lifetime of networking".

Bottom line: get into that program, no matter what it takes. It will shape your career for the rest of your life.

ST


----------



## STEVETERRY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*


Footer said:


> The program is geared to turn highly skilled carpenters and skilled technical directors into engineers that just happen to work onstage.


 
I would modify that slightly: their goal is to turn out technical _managers_ that can do just about anything in the theatre, and do it well.

ST


----------



## Footer (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*


STEVETERRY said:


> I would modify that slightly: their goal is to turn out technical _managers_ that can do just about anything in the theatre, and do it well.
> 
> ST


 
I actually love the term technical manager and use it often. It really does explain perfectly what a head of a department should be. 

Also, where else will you find out exactly how many hours it takes to carve a Buddha?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*

I was joking with a friend of mine about going to Yale, but then I realized I already used L201 all the time!


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: I'm thinking of Yale School of Drama...*


Pie4Weebl said:


> I was joking with a friend of mine about going to Yale, but then I realized I already used L201 all the time!



That made me fall out of my chair.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Sep 4, 2010)

STEVETERRY said:


> I have guest-lectured at this program on a number of occasions, and been consistently impressed with the quality of the students. The ones I hired were true superstars like Jane Head, John Huntington, and Richard Mone.
> ST



Aw shucks, thanks Steve!  

I agree too with Steve's impression that Yale turns out technical managers, not just TD's. I still strongly recommend the program (I teach there in the spring), and in recent years they fixed the financial aid issues to the point where they are pretty competitive with other programs (in my day, everyone graduated in debt, but it was still worth it).

I'm heading up shortly to the annual "Manditory Fun" picnic at Ben's house, and the fact that I still feel welcome there and connected 21 years after I graduated is a strong testament to the strength of the program.

John
- John's Blog Main Page


----------

